# Bildschirmauflösung

## muecke

Hab ein mühsames Problem mit der Bildschirmauflösung .

Ist ein Sony Bildschirm älteres Jahres, weiss aber das er auch 1024 x 768 machen kann (unter SUSE und Redhead) und mit der Hz bringe ich ihn auch nur auf 60 Hz. ( immer Flackern)

kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben wie ich wenigstnes die HZ höher schrauben kann??

----------

## manuels

schau dir mal die screen und die monitor section in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf an.

da musst du horizsync und vertrefresh hochschrauben

----------

## Louisdor

In der /etc/X11/xorg.conf sollte so etwas in der Richtung drin sein:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Sony" 

        ModelName    "Sony 17s"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 81.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

EndSection
```

Die Einträge hier sind einfach nur Beispielwerte!

Such Dir im Internet die passenden Werte zu Deinem Monitor.

Dann sichere Dir Deine bereits vorhandene xorg.conf und führe mal xorgconfig oder xorgcfg aus.

Da gibst Du dann die entsprechenden Werte während der Konfiguration mit ein!

Viel Glück!

----------

## muecke

Leider existiert keine Datei mit dem Namen xorg.conf auf meinem System.

wenn ich emerge xorg-x11 eingebe, meckert er dass das virtuale Packet konflikt mit einem Packet bekommt das schon auf dem System ist.

benutze KDE und Xfree

----------

## psyqil

Dann hast Du eine XF86Config in /etc/X11, nimm die doch einfach...

----------

## zinion

Noch ein Tip: (ist mir die Tage erst passiert):

Ich habe einen Samsung Sncmaster 700p. Der unterstützt horizontal 96Hz. Aber nicht bei jeder Auflösung. Sprich: Obwohl ich die korrekten Werte für meinen Moni eingetragen habe, hatte ich ein schwarzes Bild nach dem Starten von X, da ich bei den Screens als erste Auflösung 1280x1024 angegeben habe. Also dann entweder bei der maximalen horizontalen Frequenz von Anfang an weniger eintragen oder (so hab ichs gemacht) von vornherein weniger Herz angeben, zum Beispiel 80 (weiss ja nicht, was dein Moni bei welche Auflösung kann).

----------

## RealGeizt

am besten machst du dir modelines und testest verschiedene aus...dann weisst du welche auflösungen/hz-zahlen du mit dem monitor fahren kannst.

mit gtf kannst du dir modelines generieren.

zb.: 

```
gtf 1024 768 85
```

 liefert dir einen modeline mit der auflösung 1024x768 und 85 hz.

```
 Modeline "1024x768_85.00"  94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807  -HSync +Vsync
```

diesen modline trägst du in deiner x.config unter der 

```
Section "Monitor"
```

 (oder display...je nach dem wie sie bei dir heisst) ein und rufst ihn in der Section -> Screen (oder wie sie bei dir auch immer heisst) -> Subsection Display (oder wie sie bei dir auch immer heisst) bei den anderen Modes mit auf (wenn du noch andere hast) 

```
Modes "1024x768_85.00"
```

konkret sieht das bei mir so aus

modeline eintragen:

cut

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Siemens"

        VendorName   "Siemens"

        ModelName    "Siemens"

        Option       "DPMS"

        Modeline "640x480_100.00"  43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "800x600_100.00"  68.18  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1024x768_100.00"  113.31  1024 1096 1208 1392  768 769 772 814  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1280x1024_85.00"  159.36  1280 1376 1512 1744  1024 1025 1028 1075  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1400x1050_85.00"  179.26  1400 1504 1656 1912  1050 1051 1054 1103  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1600x1200_75.00"  205.99  1600 1720 1896 2192  1200 1201 1204 1253  -HSync +Vsync

        HorizSync 50,0-94,0

        VertRefresh 75,0-100,0

EndSection

```

/cut

modeline aufrufen:

cut

```
Modes "1600x1200_75.00" "1400x1050_85.00" "1280x1024_85.00" "1024x768_100.00" "800x600_100.00" "640x480_100.00"
```

/cut 

achte noch darauf, dass "HorizSync" und "VertRefresh" ein weitreichendes spektrum haben um die auflösungen anzeigen zu können, wenn sie denn der monitor auch anzeigen kann.

wenn du einen x server gestartet hast, kannst du mit STRG und ALT und  - oder + die auflösungen verändern und testen.

viel spass beim rumprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

